# Kenyi and Electric Yellow Lab breeding?



## Slade777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Last night I witnessed my male yellow lab, who Im not too sure if hes a mix or a full bred yellow lab, he has distinctive darker vertical stripes on his sides, and his face is black, like his whole face is dark black, anyways, I watched him and my kenyi which i thought was a male, turns out is a female mating. They spent quite a long time doing this. Now my kenyi's mouth is full, and i can see eggs in her mouth when she slightly opens it, my electric yellow is being extrememly protective towards her, not letting anyother fish near. Has this happend to anyone else, I just dont know what to expect from 2 totally different fishes mating.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

All mbuna are maternal mouthbrooders, so this happens all the time in aquarium environments.

You can lessen the chances of hybrids if you stock 1 male to 4 or more females per species.

Of course, sometimes it's hard to tell if a particular mbuna is male or female until she holds.

kevin


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

ridley25 said:


> All mbuna are maternal mouthbrooders, so this happens all the time in aquarium environments.
> 
> You can lessen the chances of hybrids if you stock 1 male to 4 or more females per species.


Agree. 
Mbuna can even cross-breed with Haps, peacocks, Victorians, etc - if you don't have enough females of each species.


----------

